

Even Google itself went down under a DDoS attack caused by a Mydoom worm variant - FSecurePal
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6B92ZJ20101210

======
gasull
Despite what the article says, Anonymous didn't attack Amazon. And if they had
tried they would have not succeeded. Amazon was up all the time.

